# Need some prayers



## Core Lokt (Feb 1, 2017)

Please pray for  George Long and his family. George is a great guy and a member of our church. 3 year battle with cancer and Hospice has been called in. Please pray for his wife Sylvia, she is not handling it well at all.  

Thanks,


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 1, 2017)

prayers sent


----------



## welderguy (Feb 1, 2017)

Count me in.


----------



## Grub Master (Feb 1, 2017)

Done


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 1, 2017)

Done.


----------



## georgia357 (Feb 1, 2017)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 4, 2017)

My Prayers are added.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 6, 2017)

George went to meet the Father around noon today. Please keep the Long family and friends in you prayers. Thank you


----------



## georgia357 (Feb 7, 2017)

Sorry to hear that, prayers sent for family and friends.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 12, 2017)

Core Lokt,

I just saw this thread a few minutes ago.  I am really sad to hear of this situation.  I can relate all too well as I have experienced this scenario recently myself with my loved one.  My Prayers are being sent in hopes of some comfort to George's wife and their family members and friends.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks everyone. George's service was the best I have ever attended.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 16, 2017)

Prayers for the family. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 16, 2017)

Prayers sent...............


----------



## speedcop (Mar 17, 2017)

our prayers for their loss, our excitement that he knows God


----------



## 7 point (Mar 18, 2017)

Prayers sent


----------

